# Great Balls of Fire!



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Literally! My co-shooters are making fun of the flames that come out of my loads on Monday night. I did some more and added a little more crimp to match the factory loads. The flames were over 6" long and kinda awe inspiring. Much better had they been in someone else's hands though. Any ideas on if this is normal? I'm using the "starting load" of a 180 grain Hornady HP-XTP in .40 S&W with 4.9 grains of Bullseye and CCI #500 primers. From what I understood this should be a mild load.

ciao!

leam


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

leam said:


> Literally! My co-shooters are making fun of the flames that come out of my loads on Monday night. I did some more and added a little more crimp to match the factory loads. The flames were over 6" long and kinda awe inspiring. Much better had they been in someone else's hands though. Any ideas on if this is normal? I'm using the "starting load" of a 180 grain Hornady HP-XTP in .40 S&W with 4.9 grains of Bullseye and CCI #500 primers. From what I understood this should be a mild load.
> 
> ciao!
> 
> leam


Not sure about the .40, but the .44mag I used to have did about a 6 foot flame in low light:mrgreen: :mrgreen: with
4 5/8" barrel and full magnum loads


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> My co-shooters are making fun of the flames that come out of my loads on Monday night.
> 
> Any ideas on if this is normal? I'm using the "starting load" of a 180 grain Hornady HP-XTP in .40 S&W with 4.9 grains of Bullseye and CCI #500 primers. From what I understood this should be a mild load.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO :smt107 :smt107

This is why load developement is so much fun. Whether or not it's a mild load usually doesn't have much to do with the flash.
The flash is usually caused by the powder not burning completely in the case, it's still burning as the bullet leaves the barrel. Some of the things you might want to check or change are the amount of crimp, primer brands or type, bullet seating depth and amount of powder. Try changing 1 (one) thing at a time making sure you take good notes. Ask around and see what others are using in their 40 S&W loads and if they have a flash problem too. 
I use Unique, WLP, and hard cast bullets with a heavy crimp in my 40.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'm about to change the bullets as I am running out of the Hornadys. My next sets are 180 gr flat top and 175gr SWC of hard cast lead. Local hardware store carries Magnus brand and has lots of them for sale. Buggers are heavy though!

My assumption, and yeah I know where that gets me, is that the powder charge needs to be reduced. The hardware stopre person will look up some data this evening and lemme now what his books say.

Suggestions welcome!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> My assumption, and yeah I know where that gets me, is that the powder charge needs to be reduced. The hardware stopre person will look up some data this evening and lemme now what his books say.
> 
> *Suggestions welcome!*
> 
> leam


You may need to increase the powder charge instead of reduce it. Reduced loads can get you in trouble quickly.

Here's a suggestion again, *BUY* several different loading books. :mrgreen:


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

2400 said:


> Here's a suggestion again, *BUY* several different loading books. :mrgreen:


Name some good ones to order. I have the Sierra that came with the RCBS kit, the shop I used to get reloading stuff from only had Hornady volume #2. I have the handouts from Allient, Hogden, and IMR. I'm going to have to order books if I can't stumble across any more soon.

I've read the ABC's of Reloading, the general section in the Sierra manual, and have a ~20 year old loaned "The Complete handloader" by John Wootters. Suggest some good ones to add to the collection, PLEASE!

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> Here's a suggestion again, *BUY* several different loading books. :mrgreen:





leam said:


> Name some good ones to order. I have the Sierra *(SPEER?)* that came with the RCBS kit, the shop I used to get reloading stuff from only had Hornady volume #2. I have the handouts from Allient, Hogden, and IMR. I'm going to have to order books if I can't stumble across any more soon.
> 
> I've read the ABC's of Reloading, the general section in the Sierra manual, and have a ~20 year old loaned "The Complete handloader" by John Wootters. Suggest some good ones to add to the collection, PLEASE!
> 
> ...


I'll bet you have a Speer book if it came in the box with your RCBS loader (Speer and RCBS are in the same company). The 5th edition of the Sierra (looks like a fat notebook), the 6th Hornady set (2 volumes), Lyman 48th, Pet Loads and Any Shot You Want by A-Square are all good books and worth owning.

Whatever you do, DO NOT reduce a starting load without a better understanding of how different powders function. Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Most all powder makers offer free data on their web sites and bullet makers offer some also..Get some info right from the horses mouth..On the issue of noise and flash there is quite a difference with some powders..
I have found Power Pistol a good powder but rather flashy and loud compared with Unique for an example..


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'll bet you have a Speer book if it came in the box with your RCBS loader (Speer and RCBS are in the same company). The 5th edition of the Sierra (looks like a fat notebook), the 6th Hornady set (2 volumes), Lyman 48th, Pet Loads and Any Shot You Want by A-Square are all good books and worth owning.
> 
> Whatever you do, DO NOT reduce a starting load without a better understanding of how different powders function. Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions.


Correct on the Speer/Sierra mix-up. I have remedied that now as I just bought Sierra and the Lyman. After I get through what I have and wait a payday or three before the next purchases. Don't want to stress the spousal approval too far.

Of course I now have to put a shelf over my not totally finished reloading bench; too many books for the table top.

ciao!

leam


----------

